# Rugen's 4 month old Mastiff play date *pic hvy*



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

A friend of mine brought over her 4 month old English Mastiff puppy for a play date with Rugen. 

Meet Arlo


















Arlo loved the soft grass. 









He's smaller than Rugen for now, but that will change in the next 3 months or so. He's already 40 lbs! 









He thought Rugen's tail looked fun, so he kept biting it then running off. Rugen didn't mind. He was really good with "little" Arlo




































Arlo had a lot of fun exploring the yard. The rock wall presented some height associated problems which he conquered in his own puppy way.









He's going to be HUGE!




































Thanks for looking!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG how cute is he!!
My cousin has one named Rudy he is a sweetheart

What a good boy Rugen is 
they look like they are having a Blast


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

awww! Arlo is cute and Rugen is gorgeous like usual!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG he's going to be a huge baby!!! 

Rugen, what can I say...he's just hunk-a-licious!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, how CUTE! I love "little" Arlo, and he Rugen look like they had the best time together!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

It was a fun play date. He just barely turned 4 months old today. I like this whole play with the puppy and send 'em home thing. Though, I'd keep him in a heartbeat if I could. Arlo is SO sweet! He was crawling up into my arms all night and giving lots of kisses. He's a lap dog already! lol


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

all these pics of mastiffs are driving me crazy. i've had nothing but GSD's all my life but i think i could be persuaded towards a mastiff. There was a story in our local paper about one yesterday, they're such loves!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chloe's Ownerall these pics of mastiffs are driving me crazy. i've had nothing but GSD's all my life but i think i could be persuaded towards a mastiff. There was a story in our local paper about one yesterday, they're such loves!!!


Dammit, thanks a lot! Now that's one more breed I have to put on my list of "to own before I die": Austrialian Cattle Dog, Bouvier, Dutch Shepehrd, now English Mastiff


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks more like the South African Boerboel Mastiff ....... BOdy structure and head


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures! I especially loved the one of him sniffing the bush. He looks very sweet.
Sheilah


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What a cutie! how great that Rugen and he get along so well to have playdates.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought she said he was an English Mastiff, but Arlo does look a lot like a South African Boerboel Mastiff. I've emailed my friend to see if I got it wrong.









This was the first time Rugen and Arlo had met! Rugen doesn't have any problems sharing his toys, treats or yard, though he protest a bit when little Arlo was getting all of my attention. He's such a momma's boy. You would have thought Arlo was a rock the way he was talking to him!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*lol, we are both wrong!
<span style='font-size: 14pt'>He is actually a pure bred Bullmastiff. Oops, Sorry Arlo! * </span>


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs as always!!

Tanya


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Arlo is such a little cutie, but that will change soon....









And of course I couldn't forget the handsome Rugen


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They are both cute!


----------

